# Female Preflowers?



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 8, 2006)

Im pretty sure that is what they are, but just to check. Are they female?


----------



## leelow (Nov 8, 2006)

say hello to your young lady. whatch out for male pods aka hermaphadite.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats on the girl.


----------



## Gumber (Nov 8, 2006)

You guys are talking about the white squiggly thingy right?  just checking, i'm still a little unclear on determining male females.


----------



## KADE (Nov 8, 2006)

females have hairs... then they get pistols.... males have a single round ball on a short stem... pretty easy to spot... and they usually show faster then females.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2006)

*Congrats on the female.  *


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats female's now. Mary has shown her sex. Thanks everyone.


----------



## RastaMan (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok so my plant is also a female (thankGod) so what do I do if I'll find the male pistols on my plant? should I take them out or leave them there?


----------



## KADE (Nov 9, 2006)

males have a single round ball that sits on a short stem called a staminate... if u have a male u chop it down... if it pollenates ur girls ur not gonna be happy.


----------



## lefty (Nov 11, 2006)

thas a girl allright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## KADE (Nov 11, 2006)

Poor stoney!! ur editing all my stuff.. am I being too vague? heheh... sorry man... i've been terribly sick the last 3 weeks or so... my content is lacking.


----------

